# Sunstar with 20hp kohler command problems



## Cummins-dodge (Apr 22, 2012)

My Sunstar has always been hard starting and it ran fine all last summer and winter now I mow with it and it dies once it get hot pull choke and it will run a bit then die I put new fuel lines on fuel pump pulled the carb took I apart and soaked it fuel shut off was leaking not loosing spark put new plugs in it put 12volt direct to fuel shut off and still dies left side has 145 compression and the left has 155 compression I am puzzled


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like you might have a partially plugged main jet.


----------

